# H&K USP .45



## Lars45 (10 mo ago)

Can anyone advise as to 1. whether I need new sights to accommodate a suppressor & 2. Is there a way to mount a MRD on the weapon. Appreciate the help guys!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Lars45 said:


> Can anyone advise as to 1. whether I need new sights to accommodate a suppressor & 2. Is there a way to mount a MRD on the weapon. Appreciate the help guys!


Just like any other gun that accepts a suppressor you'll need suppressor height sights (taller). Meprolight HK VP9 R4E Night Sight - Suppressor Height - HKPARTS The taller sights are designed to clear the diameter of the suppressor.

In order to mount a red dot sight you'll need to order a mounting plate for that gun. However you'll have to remove the rear sight as the mount fits into the rear sight dovetail on the slide. Red Dot Pistol Mount - HK VP9, P30, HK45, HK45C - HKPARTS

If you want to keep your rear sight then your only other alternative would be to have the slide milled to accommodate an adapter plate that accepts the red dot sight of your choice. I'm just guessing that may not even be possible because of the design of that particular slide? Otherwise you'd think that HK would have offered an optics ready version of that particular gun as they do with some of their others such as the VP9 Tactical. At any rate if it is possible you can probably expect to pay between $150-$200 possibly more to have your slide milled. If you go that route then you might want to consider having a cover plate made that matches the contour of your slide that you can mount on the slide when you decide to remove the red dot sight and its mounting plate. Obviously that would be another expense. 

For what it's worth other than for target shooting or competition I find red dot sights to be highly impractical for everyday use. But you can always remove them when you want to carry the gun. I bought one for some of my guns and I have a few optics ready guns but I hardly if ever use them. Myself I want to be proficient with the stock sights that came with gun rather than becoming accustomed to a red dot sight. When I bought those guns it just so happened that they were optics ready, I never sought them out. Later on I bought a red dot sight figuring what the hell I might as well try it to see if it was for me, after all I did have some optics ready guns.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The USP tactical you don't need to teplace front sight


----------

